
Eric Schmidt will officially step down as Alphabet’s executive chairman - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/eric-schmidt-will-officially-step-down-as-alphabets-executive-chairman/
======
greenyoda
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983211)

